# OPEL Corsa C BJ. 2001 Nocturnoblau Metallic



## PieAitsch (18. September 2006)

sehr schöner wagen von ner freundin von mir, sehr gepflegt und geht sogar nen bike rein  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...from=R8&satitle=120033064083&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## The Passenger (18. September 2006)

Also da kannst du ja gleich ein Pferd reiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossman_nik (20. September 2006)

Opel=.s.h.i.t.


----------

